# bleeding after stoppin breast feeding???



## somegirl

I just recently stopped brest feeding my daughter after BFing her for 9 1/2 months. going to school full time and working stopped my milk supply because i didnt have time to pump. my question is is it normal to bleed after you stop breast feeding? because i have been bleeding for 2 weeks straight now but i have no cramps what soever. its not a really heavy flow but i do have to use a pad or tampon. im not sure if i should go get checked out or if this is normal. thank you!


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah totally normal :) Most people bleed about 6 weeks after birth but if you breastfeed it often delays it until you stop x


----------



## amygwen

Yes, it's definitely normal. Don't worry about it!


----------



## somegirl

ok thank you!!! i was starting to worry a little lol how long does it usually go on for? cus this is my third week bleeding..


----------



## somegirl

i did bleed for about 2-3 weeks after i had my daughter im just not very fond of bleeding at weeks at a time lol


----------



## lucy_x

annawrigley said:


> Yeah totally normal :) Most people bleed about 6 weeks after birth but if you breastfeed it often delays it until you stop x

Really? I bloody hope not, because iv had the 5 week post partum bleed and seriously dont need it again haha I didnt know BFing could delay it!

I think its pretty normal however, Its your first period after stopping.

Iv only just got my cycle back, I bled for 4 days straight, stopped for a day and have started bleeding again havent been crampy at all during the bleed, however before hand i definatly knew something wasnt right!!, I would get checked out if it hasnt stopped in a few days tho :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

No I think I worded it wrong lol, I meant after the 6 weeks. I bled for 6 weeks post partum, then I had my period immediately after - I think it was 2 weeks long, not sure tho. But I was trying to say if you BF you don't get the first period til after you stop. My first one was really really heavy and painful, felt like mild contractions :o But nowadays they only last 3 days :)


----------



## Ashleii15

I had my son two weeks ago and I breastfeed, Does this mean I'll bleed more after I stop as well? Or does this happen to everyone?


----------

